# Fracino retro for home use



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

Fracino retro 1gr 7L boiler suitable for home use. The machine do not have a pump so will be just feed line ( i have betwin 2 and 5 bar ).

I will make a good bargain at £1000?

And if someone know a good shipping for this tipe of transpor ... 35kg


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Any photos @Roberts ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this a for sale thread? If it is I'll move it.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm thought it was asking if it would be OK at home etc.

Whilst I think it would be ok in home use I am less convinced about it being a bargain


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

grumpydaddy said:


> Hmmm thought it was asking if it would be OK at home etc.
> 
> Whilst I think it would be ok in home use I am less convinced about it being a bargain


Sorry - I misunderstood. Got you!


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes i have an ideea to buy this item... i will wait a londinium L1 on forum ....


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

The item is on ebay


----------

